# HOW TO: Post embedded YouTube videos on BCA



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If "a picture is worth a thousand words", then how many words would a video contain? A thousand times the number of frames per second??? Anyways....

For the number of new members, young and old, computer literate and computer less literate, or people who just forgot, here's a quick tutorial on how to post embedded YouTube videos on the BCA forum.

Why post embedded Youtube videos?

it's more attractive than just posting a url link
to share with us your beautiful tank
showing your tank with strangers whom you otherwise would not invite over to your house
and many many more beneficial reasons....
***NOTE: You would have uploaded the video onto YouTube before proceeding. *

*************************************************** ************************************************** ****************

To post an embedded YouTube video in this forum, follow the instructions below:

1.) Suggest you to have a web browser open for both BCA and YouTube. 
2.) Once you uploaded your video onto YouTube, locate the URL link for the video. The link can be found by click on the SHARE buttom on Youtube. The URL link looks like this:

```
http://youtu.be/qG5MsQoe50s
```
3.) After locating the URL link, COPY the URL link.
4.) Now go to the BCA location you want to place the embedded video. In the message toolbox area above, find an INSERT VIDEO icon. Click this icon and a popup window will appear. 
5.) PASTE the URL link into the insert box of the popup window. Once you finish pasting the link into the box, click on OK. You will now see that a HTML code has been placed in the message box similar to the one shown below (please disregard the mispelled "vido").


```
[video=youtube_share;qG5MsQoe50s]http://youtu.be/qG5MsQoe50s[/vido]
```
6.) Now if you're finished with typing, attaching the embedded video, and ready to post, just click SUBMIT NEW THREAD, SUBMIT REPLY, POST QUICK REPLY, SAVE, or SAVE CHANGES. 





7.) Woot woot. Congratulations, you've just posted an embedded YouTube video onto the BCA forum successfully. Now you've just learnt how to use HTML programming 

*TO POST MULTIPLE YOUTUBE VIDEOS IN ONE POST - BY DIZTRB1: 
*"While messing around last night I found you can post multiple video's if you use the old youtube wrap around tags:

1. Type the follow tags http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=  [/Y*x*UTUBE] (the *x* needs to be replaced with an O to work)
2. Locate the ID of the youtube video and cut and paste it between the youtube tags http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=  [/Y*x*UTUBE]
3. The video ID is everything after watch?v= in the URL (example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*TApaBTo6GQQ*)
4. The ID is the part in *BOLDED*. Copy that and paste it between the tags as such: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TApaBTo6GQQ[/YxUTUBE]
5. You should have a video after clicking preview/submit reply


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty nice work for a self centered hobbyist! :bigsmile: Seriously tho, great job on the tutorials buddy!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Well posting video's is a whole lot easier now. Now you just click the insert video tab in the menu above the message box, paste the video's URL when asked,, click ok and your good to go*







However..... it appears you can only do 1 video per post/reply


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Updated with new procedures for the new forum interface. Thanks Diztrbd1 for proofreading.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

While messing around last night I found you can post multiple video's if you use the old youtube wrap around tags:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*TApaBTo6GQQ*
The ID is the part in blue. Copy that and paste it between the tags as such: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TApaBTo6GQQ[/YxUTUBE]
and you should have a video after clicking preview/submit reply
Maybe Shawn will re-add the youtube wrap around tags tab back in the menu at a later time&fs=1" width="644" height="390">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*TApaBTo6GQQ*
The ID is the part in blue. Copy that and paste it between the tags as such: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TApaBTo6GQQ[/YxUTUBE]
and you should have a video after clicking preview/submit reply
Maybe Shawn will re-add the youtube wrap around tags tab back in the menu at a later time&fs=1" />http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*TApaBTo6GQQ*
The ID is the part in blue. Copy that and paste it between the tags as such: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TApaBTo6GQQ[/YxUTUBE]
and you should have a video after clicking preview/submit reply
Maybe Shawn will re-add the youtube wrap around tags tab back in the menu at a later time">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[/YxUTUBE] (the x needs to be replaced with an O to work)
put the ID of the youtube video between the youtube tags, like before.
the video ID is everything after *watch?v=* in the URL ex:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*TApaBTo6GQQ*
The ID is the part in blue. Copy that and paste it between the tags as such: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TApaBTo6GQQ[/YxUTUBE]
and you should have a video after clicking preview/submit reply
Maybe Shawn will re-add the youtube wrap around tags tab back in the menu at a later time


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice to be back in Discus world again?


----------

